
The Magic SysReq Key On Your Keyboard - lsh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
======
LeoSolaris
Having had to use REISUB just last week for the first time in a long time,
this is rather useful knowledge about the penguin.

~~~
lsh
I know, right?! This is the first I'd ever heard or read about it and I've
been using linux now for ... wow. since 2000? I remember several distros had
ctl+alt+backspace mapped to something that would kill your X session and boot
you back to the graphical login but I haven't seen that in a long time.

(edit, I had to google REISUB: [http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-
gentle-linux-rest...](http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-
restart/))

